# Is it time to replace my old Fuji?



## oldbikeman7 (Mar 20, 2013)

I bought it new in 1977. It still rides fine, although it is a little heavy. Without the saddle bag it weighs in at about 32 pounds.


----------



## e_rat (Apr 21, 2013)

I don't much about this bike, but I know Fuji bikes were all made in Japan before 80s. Fuji bike were very expensive, because they wanted to maintain the quality. Regardless the weight or whatever the mechanical issue, I will keep this bike forever! No replacing it, but get a second bike. I have a Fuji Roubaix 1.0 2012, and I am very happy about it. It is the best bike you can get at that price range.


----------

